# Senator Eyes Collector Cars as Revenue Source



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Auto Enthusiasts who dodge taxes are in Schumer’s crosshairs


http://www.saac.com/files/newsletter/0411/news-04-01-11.pdf
*
MAKE YOUR VOICE HEARD*


----------



## TheRedThing (Nov 2, 2006)

WOW!! How very Orwellian 1984-ish. Is this guy just disgruntled because he drives a Yugo or something? A 10% minimum tax on the sale of these collector cars? It's a little worrisome that there was no ceiling on the tax amount listed in the article, either. I'm also curious as to what sort of broad definition they will use to categorize "collector" cars.

Not everyone who has a collector car is wealthy. It's a shame that people who appreciate older cars and finer things are going to be targeted to shore up the criminals in government so that they can visit strip clubs and fly on private jets more often.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I will never register mine with them.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

So, we'll have to put a list of our cars on our 1040 every year? Hmm, that makes me think then that the government is going to consider automobile ownership an *investment*, so therefore with some trickery, you could then write off all maintenance, fluids, gasoline, tires, repairs, and insurance premiums as losses, not to mention depreciation...

Sounds like we'll be good on the '04-06 GTO, with all the haters out there who don't think they'll be worth anything in the future. :lol:


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Poncho Dan said:


> Sounds like we'll be good on the '04-06 GTO, with all the haters out there who don't think they'll be worth anything in the future. :lol:


HAHAHA Agreed!!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh man, did this ever hit a nerve with me...

He said, "“This country is operating at a
huge budget deficit,” said
Senator Schumer, “thanks to the
previous administration’s failure
to seek new sources of revenue.
We can no longer continue to
just raise the taxes we already
have. We are reaching the point
of diminishing returns. We must
find new sources of revenue."

Hey, moron! Did you ever stop to think that maybe, just maybe, the solution to the problem might lie in something like, oh, I dunno, _STOP SPENDING ALL THE FREAKING MONEY!_ :shutme

Then this supposed representative of the people said,
"Much of these capital
gains remain untaxed. It’s about
time these collectors—_all of
whom are rich_—begin to pay
their fair share. I’ve never heard
of a poor person owning a
Corvette, Ferrari, Deusenberg
or Cobra.”

All of whom are rich, huh... did this lame-assed excuse for a human being ever have to actually _WORK_ for something a day in his life? I've been working on my one and only GTO for _twenty-five freaking years!!_ I work to make money to pay for it, and when other things like food, bills, [email protected]#$% taxes!! have to come first, the car waits --- then this sack of.... has the gall to just assume because I have this car, I'm rich -- and therefore that somehow makes me evil and I have to be punished?

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr :shutme  :shutme

Bear


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

MY BP has been off the charts since this socialist decreed himself dictator. Every day its something new with this clown. I will NEVER declare my car on their log. Next it will be gun owners will be taxed for their ownership.... it will go down the line.. Nov 2012 can't get here fast enough for me.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Seems this was a hoax:

A Fake Tax Rattles Classic Car Buffs - NYTimes.com


----------



## TheRedThing (Nov 2, 2006)

Ah, got me. Some of the "quotes" did seem to be a bit over-the-top. Not a funny joke, especially to us who love our cars!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The reason it was believable is because it really is how socialist minds think, and that's the way we're headed as a nation. Tax and punish the creative and motivated who toil for their fruits so that the lazy and dependent can be groomed into a blossoming population of parasitic, government-handout- dependant consumers who will keep voting these morons into power. I've been in CA all my life, and the politics of this state are controlled entirely by the whack-job fascists in the San Francisco Bay Area and LA. The REST of the state is "normal", but goes out-voted and unheard.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GotGTO? said:


> Ah, got me. Some of the "quotes" did seem to be a bit over-the-top. Not a funny joke, especially to us who love our cars!


yea the more I read it the more over the top it seemed so I did some researching and found it was a hoax. I had this emailed to me from a club in the midwest.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Whew! Now I don't have to bury my Ferrari. :lol:


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Damn I was hoping to get some backdoor welfare with all them writeoffs...


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

My BP was up most of the day about this. I was holding off replying because I figured all I would accomplish is going off on a major rant. Given the state of this nation, I don't know why the author thought it would be funny. The guy has a warped sense of humor. I wouldn't doubt that it still could happen. Luxury tax anyone?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Well, if changes aren't made in 2012 this type BS may really happen. New sets of lies, distortions, and coercion tactics have begun. Unbelievable, people fall for it all over again.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Maybe it really is going to happen, and they've put out this fresh "hoax" spin to allay any fears and keep us sedated...


----------



## The intimidator (Sep 24, 2008)

This guy/senator whatever he is is a one of the biggest drooling idiots out there!! I live in hawaii and believe me nothing aint cheap here. I have a 06 IBM GTO and a 1989 firebird trans-am GTA and I'll be damned if im going along with this load of crap. I know my firebird isnt exactly what most people call a classic but it is one hell of muscle car, and I or anyone else should have to pay extra on something I already own. The government wonders why we don't trust them.


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Things like this wouldnt suprise me 1 bit. 

More and more people around my town are getting older cars/trucks and fixing them up instead of buying new cars and I'm sure the Gov doesnt like that too much. I'm one of them.

I traded off my '96 firebird cause I hated working on it and emmissions testing and laws are out of hand. Gas is killer in my '70 but at least its cheaper to own this car in most ways than my firebird. Alot simpler to work on my '70 too.

Cant beat 14$ inspections compared to 39$ for emmission cars. 
I think it's only a matter of time before the Gov makes it harder on people with older, gas guzzling, air polluting cars. 

How, remains the question. I'm ready for Nov. '12 also, get that fool/'s out of there.


----------



## Mikesan (Apr 2, 2011)

This "hoax" may well be a clever trial balloon. Look at who attends Mecum and Barrett-Jackson. Fat, old, rich, white guys, right? It's easy to hate that group. What have they ever done to deserve to live a comfortable life? 

Pure sarcasm, of course.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Mikesan said:


> This "hoax" may well be a clever trial balloon. Look at who attends Mecum and Barrett-Jackson. Fat, old, rich, white guys, right? It's easy to hate that group. What have they ever done to deserve to live a comfortable life?
> 
> Pure sarcasm, of course.


Not to worry, if things don't change in 2012 all of us will have a cut of their pie.......sarcastic pun intended.


----------



## 428TempestXRam (Dec 14, 2010)

*Then maybe he should go do himself!!!*

in the butt.


----------



## Rainmans 05 (Dec 14, 2005)

He getting back at everyone else for a bad experience he had...


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

This had me on the verge of a heart attack, and at 21, I'm too young for that! After the second paragraph, I started using my critical thinking skills. This did not look like the formatting of the NYT. Looks like something that was brewed in MS Word. Then I scrolled down and saw the ridiculous stories below, and I knew it was a hoax, and a quick google search confirmed it.

Not funny. The believability of the hoax just goes to show you how f'ed the state of affairs in the country really is. Geetee, as a fellow Kalifornian, you said it perfectly. Nailed it.

What I'd like to know is why this is still up on the front page. :shutme


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

There's noting funny about anything that's going on in Washington. MOST of it is SAD and I put NOTHING past them. A lot of what they do is Clandestine Governing and passing laws in the dead of the night without little rebuttal.... This article would be something they'd pass without many even knowing about. It's a spoof now...... but they are considering taxing YOU on your miles driven...... Maybe in time this "joke" would be on us.


----------

